# Android Privacy of Hangouts



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

My android version is 4.4.2. Hangouts is saying to confirm my phone number so that others can find me. I don't want my every contact to find my private email.
I understood the scenario as I first manually added a contact and her mail id in my phonebook, and as I set up google account later, the contact in phonebook updates as the Google account's contact. Because she was a contact in my Email. I don't want the same to happen with me. I chose 'skip' at the 'confirm phone number' prompt. Is that all? what else I can do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just skip or don't use the app


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I need the Gtalk regularly, so can't really ignore it. Also don't want everyone to know about my private email. Skipped it. Hopefully it will prevent others from getting my contact update.

I realized another solution. As my phone is dual sim, I can use another new sim to associate with google account, which even if confirmed by hangout, won't let anyone know about my email account because nobody will have that number.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> My android version is 4.4.2. Hangouts is saying to confirm my phone number so that others can find me. I don't want my every contact to find my private email.
> I understood the scenario as I first manually added a contact and *her mail id in my phonebook, and as I set up google account later, the contact in phonebook updates as the Google account's contact. Because she was a contact in my Email. I don't want the same to happen with me.* I chose 'skip' at the 'confirm phone number' prompt. Is that all? what else I can do?





Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I need the Gtalk regularly, so can't really ignore it. Also don't want everyone to know about my private email. Skipped it. Hopefully it will prevent others from getting my contact update.
> 
> I realized another solution. As my phone is dual sim, I can use another new sim to associate with google account, which even if confirmed by hangout, won't let anyon*e know about my email account because nobody will have that number*.


you posts is extremely confusing. are you talking about emails or phones numbers, are you talking about yourself or some contact in your contact list?

If you do not want everyone to know your number, get a google voice number. If you want some privacy, make some changes to your privacy settings and hide your email address. 

https://support.google.com/hangouts/answer/3123750?hl=en


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

You got confused. Sorry about that.
Here is a simpler elaboration -

*What I did -*

-Added a contact in android default phonebook manually.
-Added a google account in my android
-That account scanned my phonebook obviously
-And found a number+email which is also in the account's server (means I have that person's email in my gmail too and maybe they have their own number listed in Google's personal information)
-So google updated that contact.
-Now it shows me the person's full contact in my phonebook as it is in Gmail contact.
(skype did the same)

*What google hangout did -*

-It asked me to confirm my number so that others can find me and my google accounts if they have my number.

*What I did -*

-I skipped the verification process.

*What I want -
*
-To let not happen the same with me i.e. having someone's phonebook updated with my email and contact details just because they have my phone number.

*What I thought to do -*

-Remove my old number from Google account and add a new number solely for recovery process.
-Use the same number on my phone to use data plans. There is a settings for that if I'm not wrong.
-Now if hangout asks to confirm my number - no matter if I skip or verify - it doesn't matter because no one will have that new number (hangout says *IF* others have my number, they can find me through it if I verify)

*What you can do -*

-Tell me if my thought process and plan will be working
-Warn me about tricks of Google by which it still can bypass my privacy
-Give some more advises if you have any other plans or any tip.

I hope it's much much clear now. So waiting for all of your advises.
Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you want privacy don't use hangouts How to Stop Google+ from Taking Over All of Your Google Apps


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> If you want privacy don't use hangouts How to Stop Google+ from Taking Over All of Your Google Apps


Yeah it's pretty aggressive... In my gmail account, I Still can use the old gtalk and Google+ is disabled. 
Are there any other good app that lets me use the gtalk? Maybe a messenger..
I don't have problem with hangout yet unless it aggressively wants to disclose my contact info to phone contacts...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can find them but have no recommendation as I don't use Gtalk https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=fDPYU5OVKoya_waGp4GQCw


----------

